
TinyOwl’s hostage crisis (Part II) - avinassh
http://www.medianama.com/2015/11/223-tinyowl-hostage-crisis-part-2/
======
avinassh
Part I submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512417)

